# Wax Issue



## Spwolfpack (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,

So the ding dongs at the dealership decided to wax in water spots into my new car and now there is wax and hard water spots all over my car. Any advise to strip all the wax off? I'll have no problem buffing a fresh coat onto her once i get this nonsense taken care of.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wash then clay it. If the spots are worked into the clear - you're going to need to polish.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Wash then clay it. If the spots are worked into the clear - you're going to need to polish.


:agree

Applying the wax should have removed the spots. The petroleum in the wax generally cleans the spots and lots of other foreign matter. They may have just wiped it on then wiped off instead of working it. 

In the future if you get water spots... Apply detail spray. WD-40 is also an excellent choice to remove a few spots here and there along with sap, and NO it will not harm paint, use it instead of spending money on goo and tar remover. Its great on shining chrome too.

Tip on drying a wet car in the sun. Use a squeegee to remove water on the glass, then chamois immediately. Keep the car wet as you chamois. As you dry one area make sure the rest of the car is wet. You'll not have the water spot issue. 

I happen to live close to a car wash that offers a spot free rinse. In cold weather I will wash the car drive down the street to the car wash and use the spot free rinse... It really works, by the time I get home the car or truck is pretty much dried with no spots including the glass and I lightly go over it. 

Prevent haze on your plastic lenses? Apply wax that will reduce UV damage.


----------

